# Pas top model



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

Hier soir sur M6, c'était la finale de "Top model 2005", émission destinée à choisir un top model.
Moi, je vous propose d'élire le Pas Top Model 2005. Le critère de sélection est que la personne ressemble le moins possible à un top model. Attention, le but n'est pas de se moquer des personnes qui n'ont pas des mensurations de rêve mais de faire un pied de nez à l'émission de M6 et à la dictature du beau.
Je commennce et propose Maïté


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> "
> Je commennce et propose Maïté"




En effet Maïté est une taupe model...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

vous n'avez rien de mieux a foutre que d'élire des suissesses ?


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous n'avez rien de mieux a foutre que d'élire des suissesses ?


Elle est suisse Maïté ?
Chavais po ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Elle est suisse Maïté ?
> Chavais po ?



Maïté, non. mais la gagnante de l'émission oui.


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous n'avez rien de mieux a foutre que d'élire des suissesses ?


 
T'as rien de mieux à foutre que de regarder ou de t'intéresser à des émissions pareilles?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le but n'est pas de se moquer des personnes qui n'ont pas des mensurations de rêve mais de faire un pied de nez à l'émission de M6 et à la dictature du beau.



Pourrais-tu reformuler la question ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> la dictature du beau.


 
Euh... Comment sais-tu que je suis un dictateur?


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

iDuck
1) tu regardes trop la télé. Si, si, vraiment.
2) si on les regarde du bon côté les femmes ont TOUTES des menstruations de rêve.
3) pour vous faire un p'tit tour "stop ou encore", "top ou pas top", ça existe sur internet depuis 40 ans et ça s'appelle HOT OR NOT


----------



## mikoo (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle HOT OR NOT



pourquoi pour elle ya un point d'interrogation?    c'est parce qu'elle a une moyenne pire que 1/10 ?    :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> iDuck ....... les femmes ont TOUTES des menstruations de rêve .......


*On la garde celle-là, et on l'encadre !!!  *


----------



## molgow (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 2) si on les regarde du bon côté les femmes ont TOUTES des menstruations de rêve.



Ta femme ou ta copine traine sur les forums elle aussi ?


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ta femme ou ta copine traine sur les forums elle aussi ?



Nan elle a dit à la prof de gym qu'elle avait mal au ventre.  :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan elle a dit à la prof de gym qu'elle avait mal au ventre.  :rateau:


* Rapport aux menstruations de rêves ? *


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * Rapport aux menstruations de rêves ? *


C'est pas la quantité qui compte !


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la quantité qui compte !



Même si deux seins c'est mieux qu'un... (voire même 4...)


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

Mon dieu  ......    :hein:     


EDit : "Mon dieu" ( dans le sens : on aura tout vu tout entendu tout lu ici  et non pas dans le sens  qu'une personne ici est mon Dieu      -     )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

je propose ..... moi !!!!!      

comptez 5 a 10 en plus (balance , mollets , chevilles ect ect) 
ou en moins (taille , seins , ect ct )


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je propose ..... moi !!!!!
> 
> comptez 5 a 10 en plus (balance , mollets , chevilles ect ect)
> ou en moins (taille , seins , ect ct )


je vote pour toi   :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 2) si on les regarde du bon côté les femmes ont TOUTES des *menstruations* de rêve.



Alors là....


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

tu stresses ? déjà 30 jours ?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là....


je ne l'avais même pas vu celle-là !!!! trop fort, la dyslexie fait faire des trucs pas croyable    :love:


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comptez 5 a 10 en plus ...



... litres ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu stresses ? déjà 30 jours ?



*  28!!!    *


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

>





      
ah tiens un qui va bientôt se remettre à écrire comme tout le monde


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens un qui va bientôt se remettre à écrire comme tout le monde


* Heu, tu fais partie de tout le monde, parcqu'avec tes  , c'est pas gagné non plus  *


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Nobody :rolleyes:  a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Comment sais-tu que je suis un dictateur?



Hum ! Avec un pseudo comme ça ? (j'me trompe pas ? C'est bien toi qu'on appelle "no beau dis !" )


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * Heu, tu fais partie de tout le monde  *



N'exagères pas quand même... 
 :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans le sens  qu'une personne ici est mon Dieu      -     )



T'as un go'ahuld dans tes relations ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! Avec un pseudo comme ça ? (j'me trompe pas ? C'est bien toi qu'on appelle "no beau dis !" )



Ben oui, c'est logique: pour pas qu'il y en ai de plus beaux que moi, je les éloigne tous.
D'où le dictatoriat.


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> N'exagères pas quand même...
> :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:


* Te fâches pas , on rigooooooooole *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

bon .... bien  ..... heummmm ......   

a part maité et moi meme , personne se propose  pour le  concour ?


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Tiens, en parlant de télévision, j'ai fait cette nuit un rêve étrange et pénétrant. Les forums MacG étaient l'ile de la tentation et tous les modérateurs habitaient de petites cases en bois, peintes en vert, au bord de la plage. Dans la forêt, des maisons un peu plus grandes et rouges semblaient inabitées, leurs volets étant toujours fermés.
Il y avait golf qui passait son temps dans le jacusi, juste habillé de sa casquette, Web'o qui cherchait tout le temps ses schlapettes enterrées dans le sable par Finn, Mackie a la quête d'un signal WiFi pour vendre des étoiles de mer sur eBay, Paul écoutant sur un de ses iPod des leçons pour parler Français sans accent, Molgow qui regardait toute la journée les noix de coco tomber, iMax qui n'existait pas, Alem qui écrivait avec un charbon de bois sur les rochers, Rezba qui comptait les grains de sable... Les autres dormaient à l'ombre des arbres qui, par dessus les toits, bercaient leurs palmes.

Au large, Supermoquette sur un pédalo essayait d'acoster, mais sans pouvoir vaincre le courant que les admins, dans leur grande sagesse, avaient repérés lors de leur choix du lieu. Nombre de bleus s'étaient déjà noyés en voulant atteindre la côte, malgré les avertissements. Parfois l'un d'eux arrivait en bon état, rejeté par les flots, et c'était plaisir de voir ce petit monde jouer avec, l'un le gonflant avec une pompe à vélo, l'autre le découpant et ainsi offrir des heures de fou rire à ses camarades lors de la remise en place des membres, bref, un peu comme dans les forums privés que vous ne verrez jamais mais dans lesquels on parle beaucoup de vous sans aucune modération.

Au bout de la plage, le "banish bar" laissait filtrer des notes de musique et le podcast.

Il faisait doux, c'était bien... Quelques membresses triées sur le volet tricotaient dans un coin...


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Quelques membresses triées sur le volet tricotaient dans un coin..."



C'est bien réducteur pour les tentatrices...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de télévision, j'ai fait cette nuit un rêve étrange et pénétrant. Les forums MacG étaient l'ile de la tentation et tous les modérateurs habitaient de petites cases en bois, peintes en vert, au bord de la plage. Dans la forêt, des maisons un peu plus grandes et rouges semblaient inabitées, leurs volets étant toujours fermés.
> Il y avait golf qui passait son temps dans le jacusi, juste habillé de sa casquette, Web'o qui cherchait tout le temps ses schlapettes enterrées dans le sable par Finn, Mackie a la quête d'un signal WiFi pour vendre des étoiles de mer sur eBay, Paul écoutant sur un de ses iPod des leçons pour parler Français sans accent, Molgow qui regardait toute la journée les noix de coco tomber, iMax qui n'existait pas, Alem qui écrivait avec un charbon de bois sur les rochers, Rezba qui comptait les grains de sable... Les autres dormaient à l'ombre des arbres qui, par dessus les toits, bercaient leurs palmes.
> 
> Au large, Supermoquette sur un pédalo essayait d'acoster, mais sans pouvoir vaincre le courant que les admins, dans leur grande sagesse, avaient repérés lors de leur choix du lieu. Nombre de bleus s'étaient déjà noyés en voulant atteindre la côte, malgré les avertissements. Parfois l'un d'eux arrivait en bon état, rejeté par les flots, et c'était plaisir de voir ce petit monde jouer avec, l'un le gonflant avec une pompe à vélo, l'autre le découpant et ainsi offrir des heures de fou rire à ses camarades lors de la remise en place des membres, bref, un peu comme dans les forums privés que vous ne verrez jamais mais dans lesquels on parle beaucoup de vous sans aucune modération.
> ...



Tiens, Super Amok quête !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

L'avantage dans tout ça c'est que j'ai chopé des jambes galbées, c'est doc qui va etre ravi


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de télévision, j'ai fait cette nuit un rêve étrange et pénétrant. Les forums MacG étaient l'ile de la tentation et tous les modérateurs habitaient de petites cases en bois, peintes en vert, au bord de la plage. Dans la forêt, des maisons un peu plus grandes et rouges semblaient inabitées, leurs volets étant toujours fermés.
> Il y avait golf qui passait son temps dans le jacusi, juste habillé de sa casquette, Web'o qui cherchait tout le temps ses schlapettes enterrées dans le sable par Finn, Mackie a la quête d'un signal WiFi pour vendre des étoiles de mer sur eBay, Paul écoutant sur un de ses iPod des leçons pour parler Français sans accent, Molgow qui regardait toute la journée les noix de coco tomber, iMax qui n'existait pas, Alem qui écrivait avec un charbon de bois sur les rochers, Rezba qui comptait les grains de sable... Les autres dormaient à l'ombre des arbres qui, par dessus les toits, bercaient leurs palmes.
> 
> Au large, Supermoquette sur un pédalo essayait d'acoster, mais sans pouvoir vaincre le courant que les admins, dans leur grande sagesse, avaient repérés lors de leur choix du lieu. Nombre de bleus s'étaient déjà noyés en voulant atteindre la côte, malgré les avertissements. Parfois l'un d'eux arrivait en bon état, rejeté par les flots, et c'était plaisir de voir ce petit monde jouer avec, l'un le gonflant avec une pompe à vélo, l'autre le découpant et ainsi offrir des heures de fou rire à ses camarades lors de la remise en place des membres, bref, un peu comme dans les forums privés que vous ne verrez jamais mais dans lesquels on parle beaucoup de vous sans aucune modération.
> ...




... et Amok tissait du lien social avec une jolie fille rencontrée sur macg ?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Super Amok quête !


c'est le fils de de Amok et Supermoquette ça non   :hein:


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de télévision, j'ai fait cette nuit un rêve étrange et pénétrant. Les forums MacG étaient l'ile de la tentation et tous les modérateurs habitaient de petites cases en bois, peintes en vert, au bord de la plage. Dans la forêt, des maisons un peu plus grandes et rouges semblaient inabitées, leurs volets étant toujours fermés.
> Il y avait golf qui passait son temps dans le jacusi, juste habillé de sa casquette, Web'o qui cherchait tout le temps ses schlapettes enterrées dans le sable par Finn, Mackie a la quête d'un signal WiFi pour vendre des étoiles de mer sur eBay, Paul écoutant sur un de ses iPod des leçons pour parler Français sans accent, Molgow qui regardait toute la journée les noix de coco tomber, iMax qui n'existait pas, Alem qui écrivait avec un charbon de bois sur les rochers, Rezba qui comptait les grains de sable... Les autres dormaient à l'ombre des arbres qui, par dessus les toits, bercaient leurs palmes.
> 
> Au large, Supermoquette sur un pédalo essayait d'acoster, mais sans pouvoir vaincre le courant que les admins, dans leur grande sagesse, avaient repérés lors de leur choix du lieu. Nombre de bleus s'étaient déjà noyés en voulant atteindre la côte, malgré les avertissements. Parfois l'un d'eux arrivait en bon état, rejeté par les flots, et c'était plaisir de voir ce petit monde jouer avec, l'un le gonflant avec une pompe à vélo, l'autre le découpant et ainsi offrir des heures de fou rire à ses camarades lors de la remise en place des membres, bref, un peu comme dans les forums privés que vous ne verrez jamais mais dans lesquels on parle beaucoup de vous sans aucune modération.
> ...




Quelle imagination


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

tu dis ça pour "pénétrant" ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de télévision, j'ai fait cette nuit un rêve étrange et pénétrant. Les forums MacG étaient l'ile de la tentation et tous les modérateurs habitaient de petites cases en bois, peintes en vert, au bord de la plage. Dans la forêt, des maisons un peu plus grandes et rouges semblaient inabitées, leurs volets étant toujours fermés.
> Il y avait golf qui passait son temps dans le jacusi, juste habillé de sa casquette, Web'o qui cherchait tout le temps ses schlapettes enterrées dans le sable par Finn, Mackie a la quête d'un signal WiFi pour vendre des étoiles de mer sur eBay, Paul écoutant sur un de ses iPod des leçons pour parler Français sans accent, Molgow qui regardait toute la journée les noix de coco tomber, iMax qui n'existait pas, Alem qui écrivait avec un charbon de bois sur les rochers, Rezba qui comptait les grains de sable... Les autres dormaient à l'ombre des arbres qui, par dessus les toits, bercaient leurs palmes.
> 
> Au large, Supermoquette sur un pédalo essayait d'acoster, mais sans pouvoir vaincre le courant que les admins, dans leur grande sagesse, avaient repérés lors de leur choix du lieu. Nombre de bleus s'étaient déjà noyés en voulant atteindre la côte, malgré les avertissements. Parfois l'un d'eux arrivait en bon état, rejeté par les flots, et c'était plaisir de voir ce petit monde jouer avec, l'un le gonflant avec une pompe à vélo, l'autre le découpant et ainsi offrir des heures de fou rire à ses camarades lors de la remise en place des membres, bref, un peu comme dans les forums privés que vous ne verrez jamais mais dans lesquels on parle beaucoup de vous sans aucune modération.
> ...



Sympa le programme   

Je réserve donc une place, vue sur mer, près de la piscine et tout et tout...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir sur M6, [blablabla]



Re-"déjà-ça-commence-mal"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

> Sympa le programme
> 
> Je réserve donc une place, vue sur mer, près de la piscine et tout et tout..



Non, non. T'es bleu toi. Relis bien. T'as une place derrière la barrière de corail, avec les autres futurs cadavres


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Re-"déjà-ça-commence-mal"



Ou bien, tout dépend de ce qu'on veut faire du post...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

et t'accroche pas à mon pédalo, oh manant !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien, tout dépend de ce qu'on veut faire du post...


 Vous je sais pas, mais moi j'ai bien une idée


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et t'accroche pas à mon pédalo, oh manant !



Y-a  pas de risque vu q'ils ne veulent pas de toi


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vous je sais pas, mais moi j'ai bien une idée



Ben pour une fois, je cois savoir 

Aussi non, je maintiens ma réservation


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non, non. T'es bleu toi. Relis bien. T'as une place derrière la barrière de corail, avec les autres futurs cadavres



:love:

Et j'espère qu'il sait mieux nager que lire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

Heuuuuu... Votre "Î le de mes deux", là ; vous voudriez pas venir la faire en Corse, par hasard? ... Ca m'économiserait un voyage et je fournis les boissons...  
Et puis en ce qui concerne les tentatrices, les ajacciennes... Hein? ... Ecoute Vanina, tu vois bien que je tape un message... Non, arrète... Non, pas là... Allez! Retourne dans le Jacusi avec Maria Livia...


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu... Votre "Î le de mes deux", là ; vous voudriez pas venir la faire en Corse, par hasard? ... Ca m'économiserait un voyage et je fournis les boissons...




Oulaa... tu prends des risques avec la bande de bois-sans-soif qui trainent par ici... ça risque de te couter bonbon un plan pareil!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Et j'espère qu'il sait mieux nager que lire !



Niveau surf ça va...

Faites attention, me voici venu avec les vagues


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Niveau surf ça va...
> 
> Faites attention, me voici venu avec les vagues



Brice? C'est toi?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non, non. T'es bleu toi. Relis bien. T'as une place derrière la barrière de corail, avec les autres futurs cadavres




Bonjour votre Majesté du Bas  Que penseriez-vous d'ouvrir le club des félins de la plage? Le tricot surtout sous les tropiques je trouve ça un peu chaud...


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour votre Majesté du Bas  Que penseriez-vous d'ouvrir le club des félins de la plage? Le tricot surtout sous les tropiques je trouve ça un peu chaud...



Quoique... un deux pièces en pure laine vierge...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Quoique... un deux pièces en pure laine vierge...


 
Ca gratte et avec la flotte, ça prend vite trois tailles au dessus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oulaa... tu prends des risques avec la bande de bois-sans-soif qui trainent par ici... ça risque de te couter bonbon un plan pareil!



T'inquiètes pas, si Patoch offr, il peut fournir, pis tu sais, en général, après le premier verre de nitro, t'as plus très soif !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Brice? C'est toi?



j'aime bien le "baby casse"


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca gratte et avec la flotte, *ça prend vite trois tailles au dessus... *



C'est pas le but ?


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

je me suis mise en situation....tricotter sur la plage.... bon, bah voila, moi j'ai fini mon tricot....avis aux amateurs, une commande groupée peut-être ?!!!     

Amok ? tu préfères un autre colori ?  


de face... et de dos !!!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je me suis mise en situation....tricotter sur la plage.... bon, bah voila, moi j'ai fini mon tricot....avis aux amateurs, une commande groupée peut-être ?!!!
> 
> Amok ? tu préfères un autre colori ?
> 
> ...




  Juste un de face pour moi


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je me suis mise en situation....tricotter sur la plage.... bon, bah voila, moi j'ai fini mon tricot....avis aux amateurs, une commande groupée peut-être ?!!!
> 
> Amok ? tu préfères un autre colori ?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais prétendu que le tricot devait être utile. J'envisageais plutôt le côté Amokulysse sur les flots et Pénélopemalow au tricot, tu vois ?

Le soir, fourbu et bronzé, je rentrerais trainant au bout d'une longue liane un Orque (oui, je sais...) que je ferais cuire sur les braises après avoir découpé sur l'animal ce qui peut être utile : les dents pour faire un collier de Rahan, la queue, un éventail. Nous jeterons les abats à la mer afin que les courants les portent jusqu'au pédalo de Supermoquette car nous ne sommes pas si méchants que ca et que le Suisse doit aussi se nourrir. Avec un peu de temps, je suis sûr que tu le prendras en pitié et qu'il nous sera très utile comme animal de compagnie : il a un flair de Pointer et n'a pas son pareil pour suivre une piste. De plus, nous n'aurons pas a lui changer la litière puisque la plage est immense.

Imaginer dans cet environement paradisiaque le port d'un maillot me semble être d'une perversité sans égale depuis que Roland a soufflé dans sa trompe à Ronceveau.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Juste un de face pour moi



Dis donc, le nioub... Si tu as envie de donner ton avis a une question qui ne t'es pas posée, il ne faut surtout pas te gener, hein ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Pourriez pas me filer un couteau aussi ? y a plein de nioubes qui comme des huitres se collent à mon pédalo LemanicRider® pour pas se noyer. Putain ma peinture métallisée !


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Un couteau, non. mais vu que sur l'ile cela ne nous sert pas à grand chose je peux te passer un ouvre-boîte électrique si tu veux.


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Bon bah si ça dérange personne, j'aimerai bien récupérer mon slip... Merci m'sieur dames... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Parfait ! ToMax passe-voir ta main ?


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais prétendu que le tricot devait être utile. J'envisageais plutôt le côté Amokulysse sur les flots et Pénélopemalow au tricot, tu vois ?
> 
> Le soir, fourbu et bronzé, je rentrerais trainant au bout d'une longue liane un Orque (oui, je sais...) que je ferais cuire sur les braises après avoir découpé sur l'animal ce qui peut être utile : les dents pour faire un collier de Rahan, la queue, un éventail. Nous jeterons les abats à la mer afin que les courants les portent jusqu'au pédalo de Supermoquette car nous ne sommes pas si méchants que ca et que le Suisse doit aussi se nourrir. Avec un peu de temps, je suis sûr que tu le prendras en pitié et qu'il nous sera très utile comme animal de compagnie : il a un flair de Pointer et n'a pas son pareil pour suivre une piste. De plus, nous n'aurons pas a lui changer la litière puisque la plage est immense.
> 
> Imaginer dans cet environement paradisiaque le port d'un maillot me semble être d'une perversité sans égale depuis que Roland a soufflé dans sa trompe à Ronceveau.




Dis donc le pervers, tu aurais pu me prévenir avant. J'en ai tout un stock maintenant, tu casses mon business... moi qui voulais connaitre les tailles avant toute commande  !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu... Votre "Î le de mes deux", là ; vous voudriez pas venir la faire en Corse, par hasard? ... Ca m'économiserait un voyage et je fournis les boissons...
> Et puis en ce qui concerne les tentatrices, les ajacciennes... Hein? ... Ecoute Vanina, tu vois bien que je tape un message... Non, arrète... Non, pas là... Allez! Retourne dans le Jacusi avec Maria Livia...



Et fait attention ou tu mets les pieds...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

vu que sur l'ile il n'a y a pas d'electricité (au moins que Sa Majesté a prevu des esclaves velo/dynamo  )
je veux bien etre bienveillante et vous eclairer avec  ma lanterne ...edit,  ma  lune


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que sur l'ile il n'a y a pas d'electricité (au moins que Sa Majesté a prevu des esclaves velo/dynamo  )
> je veux bien etre bienveillante et vous eclairer avec  ma lune



Amok, il y a trop de monde sur ton ile !!! tu m'as menti...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah si ça dérange personne, j'aimerai bien récupérer mon slip... Merci m'sieur dames... :rose:



Tu peux oui, vu que je viens d'expliquer que sur l'ile le port du maillot est proscrit. Comme en plus tu n'es pas modo et pas assez féminin, je crains que tu ne sois obligé de suivre nos aventures sur MacG TV. Ne commences pas à gueuler, je n'y suis pour rien, c'est les règles. tu peux toujours envoyer un mail à Bengilli si tu as des doléances mais je peux d'ores et déjà te dire qu'il y a de fortes chances que ta prose reste lettre morte. 

Bon, sinon, Pénélope (je peux t'appeller Pénélope, bien sûr ?) pas de soucis pour tes maillots. On en filera quelques uns au pédalo solitaire. Vu qu'il y aura des plans sur lui de temps en temps (quand on lui tirera dessus pour le faire avancer plus vite, quand il subira une attaque de nioubs, quand il dévorera à pleines dents des intestins d'Orque crus) ca fera de la pub a ton business.


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah si ça dérange personne, j'aimerai bien récupérer mon slip... Merci m'sieur dames... :rose:



je t'en tricotte un autre, ce sera mon cadeau à la sortie de l'ile de la MacTentation


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Amok, il y a trop de monde sur ton ile !!! tu m'as menti...



Ah bah d'accord : pas encore partie et ca commence a faire sa chieuse ! 

Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque Roberta se propose comme lampe ! T'as quelque chose contre les lampes ?


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je t'en tricotte un autre, ce sera mon cadeau à la sortie de l'ile de la MacTentation



Un peu de solidarité masculine, Messieurs (surtout avant l'édition du post de Malow) : ne rebondissez pas trop sur ces propos vu que le Jahrom n'est qu'au début d'une longue suite de souffrances...


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah d'accord : pas encore partie et ca commence a faire sa chieuse !



Et ce n'est qu'un début... 

Elle commence à me plaire cette île....:love:


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

On vient à l'instant de recevoir la première image de l'île...

On y retrouve Amokulysse et Penelopemalow...


Comment ça un air de déjà bu ???


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

malow est blonde ???


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> malow est blonde ???



Et Amok a des cheveux ?


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah d'accord : pas encore partie et ca commence a faire sa chieuse !
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque Roberta se propose comme lampe ! T'as quelque chose contre les lampes ?



Il va falloir qu'elle pédalle dur   et sans mon slip en laine


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On vient à l'instant de recevoir la première image de l'île...
> 
> On y retrouve Amokulysse et Penelopemalow...
> 
> ...



Donc toi, tu es chargé du montage ? j'adore cette ile


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On vient à l'instant de recevoir la première image de l'île...
> 
> On y retrouve Amokulysse et Penelopemalow...
> 
> ...



Mon pauvre Jahrom, tu ne dois pas stresser le jour de remise des prix Nobel... Tu vois bien qu'il s'agit de figurants pour les réglages lumières ! D'un je ne suis pas blonde et de deux je ne carresse pas, je baffe. Et comment veux tu que nous soyons en train de poster et en même temps sur l'ile ?! On vient de te dire qu'il n'y avait pas d'electricité, donc pas de connexion, et de toute façon nous aurons pleins d'autres trucs à faire ! Si un bruit a circulé pendant un temps sur le fait qu'il y aurait le Wi-Fi, c'était juste pour que Mackie ne nous fasse pas une crise.


----------



## Malow (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> malow est blonde ???



Et Amokulysse serait mon frère ?

Ah non, je me trompe de film


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah d'accord : pas encore partie et ca commence a faire sa chieuse !
> 
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque Roberta se propose comme lampe ! T'as quelque chose contre les lampes ?



Moi je veux bien fair ela lampe à souder si vous voulez... Et si vous voulez pas allez vous faire empapaouter je viendrai quand même avec une tribu de bouffeur de cervelle, et on bouffera les votres...

à l'apéro... en kémia...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien fair ela lampe à souder si vous voulez...



Si tu veux ! Et pour une fois que tu feras des étincelles avec ton tuyau de gaz, ca a au moins un interêt anecdotique ! Mais au large, sur le pédalo vu que t'as pas le droit de mettre pied à terre !


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

c'est marrant ces problèmes d'haleine dans des conversations ecrites. :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux ! Et pour une fois que tu feras des étincelles avec ton tuyau de gaz, ca a au moins un interêt anecdotique ! Mais au large, sur le pédalo vu que t'as pas le droit de mettre pied à terre !



Pas le droit, pas le droit... c'est plus l'ile de la tentation c'est kamoulox ton jeu...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas le droit, pas le droit... c'est plus l'ile de la tentation c'est kamoulox ton jeu...



la tente à scion ? babylone et babybel !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

L'ile de la tente atetntion !!!

ZIP...

trop tard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un bruit a circulé pendant un temps sur le fait qu'il y aurait le Wi-Fi, c'était juste pour que Mackie ne nous fasse pas une crise.



Une liaison par câclage sous-marin île de la tentation pédalo satellite est toujours possible via gobelet de yaourt mais bon il risque d'y avoir de la friture sur la ligne  Ça permettrait de recycler les pelotes restantes de Malow


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... via gobelet de yaourt mais bon il risque d'y avoir de la friture sur la ligne...



Grug, sors de ce fil ! Tu va te mettre plein de yaourt partout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

*Je sais pas pourquoi mais*
j'ai toujours pensé que les plus jolies filles étaient celles qu'on croisait dans la rue et non celles inabordables qui font baver sur couverture glacée...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais pas pourquoi mais*
> j'ai toujours pensé que les plus jolies filles étaient celles qu'on croisait dans la rue et non celles inabordables qui font baver sur couverture glacée...




ben quoi, on peut aussi baver sur les filles qu?on croise en rue ... non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Tu peux, mais c'est mal.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, mais c'est mal.



ha bon, t'es sûr


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ha bon, t'es sûr



Ben on en reparlera quand tu seras en enfer à bouffer des piments oiseaux, pendant que je lécherai des yaourts danone au paradis...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben on en reparlera quand tu seras en enfer à bouffer des piments oiseaux, pendant que je lécherai des yaourts danone au paradis...




Arf, trop injuste ça  :hein: 

Tu veux pas plutôt aller en bas ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais pas pourquoi mais*
> j'ai toujours pensé que les plus jolies filles étaient celles qu'on croisait dans la rue et non celles inabordables qui font baver sur couverture glacée...



Dis donc,
tu ne fais que penser, n'est ce pas ?
Tu baves pas toi ?
Hein?


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas le droit, pas le droit... c'est plus l'ile de la tentation c'est kamoulox ton jeu...


A non non Kamoulox c'est mon jeu a moi gnagnagna (même si c'est pas vrai)


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben on en reparlera quand tu seras en enfer à bouffer des piments oiseaux, pendant que je lécherai des yaourts danone au paradis...



on bouffe des danones au paradis ?.....'tain, c'est fort.....avec ou sans fruits...?
non, c'est juste pour savoir, on sait jamais.....
surtout que les piments un peu ça va mais a la longue sa file le "Qkigratte".....et bon, j'aime pas trop ça......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2005)

A ce que je vois, je ne suis pas le seul à trop regarder la télé. Par contre, j'ai comme l'impression que mon élection du Pas Top Model 2005 part en couille.    

Et j'ajouterai qu'à l'île de la tentation je préfère celle de "Colle en tas".


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Moi je suis dingue de Kholata...je kiffe !!


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre Jahrom, tu ne dois pas stresser le jour de remise des prix Nobel...




 :love: Mais qu'il est con...  :love: 

A ressortir celle la...


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2005)

B......  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on bouffe des danones au paradis ?.....'tain, c'est fort.....avec ou sans fruits...?
> non, c'est juste pour savoir, on sait jamais.....
> surtout que les piments un peu ça va mais a la longue sa file le "Qkigratte".....et bon, j'aime pas trop ça......



Disons que c'est l'idée que je m'en fais... 

Mais honnêtement, les piments finiraient par me manquer...


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> B......  :sleep:



Et merde, je voulais poster ça chez les floodeurs et voilà que je me retrouve chez les top models...   :rateau:  :hein:   
je ne suis pas completement réveillé moi...  :sleep:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, je voulais poster ça chez les floodeurs et voilà que je me retrouve chez les top models...   :rateau:  :hein:
> je ne suis pas completement réveillé moi...  :sleep:  :rose:



Bof, tu sais, à part le titre, la nuance entre les contenus de ces deux threads est assez subtile ...


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tu sais, à part le titre, la nuance entre les contenus de ces deux threads est assez subtile ...



...subtile ..oui très    
on dirait un brain storming de l'équipe prod "reality show" de TF1....    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...subtile ..oui très
> on dirait un brain storming de l'équipe prod "reality show" de TF1....    :love:



Nan, faut pas déconner, débile, mais pas à ce point là quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, faut pas déconner, débile, mais pas à ce point là quand même



Il avait juste dit "pas de mensurations de rêve" et n'avait pas parlé de QI. Maintenant si tu considères le "Q" comme étant privatif devant le "I" c'est sûr que sur l'île de la tentation, ça va poser quelques problèmes


----------



## Luc G (29 Août 2005)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, on peut aussi baver sur les filles qu?on croise en rue ... non ?



Faut être grand, parfois, quand même !


----------



## Luc G (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben on en reparlera quand tu seras en enfer à bouffer des piments oiseaux, pendant que je lécherai des yaourts danone au paradis...



Pour le roquefort, le salers et autres vrais fromage, c'est où ? en haut, en bas, au milieu ?


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour le roquefort, le salers et autres vrais fromage, c'est où ? en haut, en bas, au milieu ?



..croûtes et pâtes molles , moisissures au programme.... :mouais:  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour le roquefort, le salers et autres vrais fromage, c'est où ? en haut, en bas, au milieu ?



Le roquefort n'a pas sa place au paradis, ou alors avec du beurre....slurp...


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le roquefort n'a pas sa place au paradis, ou alors avec du beurre....slurp...


..faut que je visualise là  ...   :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..faut que je visualise là  ...   :rose:



Attention à l'embonpoint, surtout avec du pain croustillant


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le roquefort n'a pas sa place au paradis, ou alors avec du beurre....slurp...


Roquefort ou St Agur + Beurre demi-sel sur baguette fraîche = regalade !!!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le roquefort n'a pas sa place au paradis, ou alors avec du beurre....slurp...



sans beurre, c'est même pas la peine d'en manger !
... mais avec, je rejoins Ned sur son opinion (avec un petit corbières ou minervois pas trop cher, mais pas trop crade par dessus )

Je vais tenter cette recette hermétique à base de radis en tranches sur tartine beurrée au roquefort pour voir, mais je pense que ça va le faire, le croquant du radis et son petit côté moutardé répondant au roquefort, sur un lit de graisse lactée demi-salée


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Roquefort ou St Agur + Beurre demi-sel sur baguette fraîche = regalade !!!


 essayes sur du pain complet fait maison, ça dégage !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)




----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais pas pourquoi mais*
> j'ai toujours pensé que les plus jolies filles étaient celles qu'on croisait dans la rue et non celles inabordables qui font baver sur couverture glacée...


 surtout que parfois si tu les croise dans la rue tu ne te retourne même pas


----------



## Nobody (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> surtout que parfois si tu les croise dans la rue tu ne te retourne même pas


 
Non, t'es trop occupé à t'essuyer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il avait juste dit "pas de mensurations de rêve" et n'avait pas parlé de QI. Maintenant si tu considères le "Q" comme étant privatif devant le "I" c'est sûr que sur l'île de la tentation, ça va poser quelques problèmes



Effectivement, je n'ai pas parlé de QI. Il faut dire aussi qu'aux belles filles, on ne leur demande pas d'avoir un QI de génie. Et c'est parfois heureux car sinon l'élection de Miss France, un autre programme merde in TF1, aurait beuacoup moins d'intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je n'ai pas parlé de QI. Il faut dire aussi qu'aux belles filles, on ne leur demande pas d'avoir un QI de génie. Et c'est parfois heureux car sinon l'élection de Miss France, un autre programme merde in TF1, aurait beuacoup moins d'intérêt.





là t'es vache !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là t'es vache !!!



Meuuuuuh !


----------

